

HBGary Windows Rootkit Analysis Report [pdf] - davidhollander
http://publicintelligence.net/hbgary-windows-rootkit-analysis-report/

======
madsr
So how bad of a publicity hit has HBGary taken with the Anonymous-breach? Am I
paranoid for not immediately wanting to download and open PDFs from their
site?

------
NinetyNine
I don't understand the purpose of this report, it's just Process Monitor dumps
and log files of rootkits being executed directly. No analysis is done, save a
bit of ranting on the readme files provided by these rootkits. Is this
information actually useful to anyone? It's trivial to recollect it yourself
with Process Monitor

~~~
dflock
Recently, I think we've learnt that HBGary.* aren't actually very good at
anything, no?

~~~
oewolf
I think you need to take a look at this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2237789>

